# T-bone will be at Ace Hardware June 22nd



## SteadyHoyt12's (May 16, 2012)

It is posted over on the bow hunting forum with all the details but just thought I would let yall know just in case yall didnt venture over there. Sounds like a lot stuff will be given away and a lot of fun its at Ace Hardware in Social Circle, GA.


----------



## alligood729 (May 19, 2012)

Don't forget this one you guys.....


----------



## DoubleRR (May 19, 2012)

now there is a pair.....T-Bone & Alligood!


----------



## alligood729 (May 20, 2012)

DoubleRR said:


> now there is a pair.....T-Bone & Alligood!


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 23, 2012)

Door prizes ,novelty shoots ,factory reps, raffle's and more. For info call (770)464-3354


----------



## GIBBS (May 23, 2012)

What time will it start?


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 24, 2012)

the time are from 1:00-5:30 . come get an autograph from t-bone , talk to factory reps and pro staff about your equipment, wins some doorprizes , win the raffle of a new hoyt or mathews bow or a cva muzzleloader package, novelty shoots,and demo's. it sound like a fun time for all. bring the kids


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 24, 2012)

for every purchase of $25.00 in the archery department recieve 1 raffle ticket for your choice of the bows. purchase $25.00 or more in the gun department and recieve tickets for the cva muzzleloader.(example) $50.00=2 tickets, $100.00 = 4 tickets and so on. come see and have some fun. lots of free doorprizes as well


----------



## p&y finally (May 25, 2012)

SteadyHoyt12's said:


> It is posted over on the bow hunting forum with all the details but just thought I would let yall know just in case yall didnt venture over there. Sounds like a lot stuff will be given away and a lot of fun its at Ace Hardware in Social Circle, GA.



Do ya'll know that the billboard on 138 says 7/22 instead of 6/22?


----------



## revdmg (May 26, 2012)

Daniel Gissendaner from Bowtech will be there signing autographs along side of T-bone. I may not be famous yet, but who knows one day I might be and just think you will already have my autograph ahead of the crowd! lol!!  Come on out everyone and have a good time. It's gonna be a great time.


----------



## alligood729 (May 26, 2012)

p&y finally said:


> Do ya'll know that the billboard on 138 says 7/22 instead of 6/22?



I bet they don't but they will as soon as they open..... Thanks Chris!


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 26, 2012)

the boss man is going to check it out this morning. but the date IS JUNE 22


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 30, 2012)

The dates on the billboards are correct. June 22nd see you here.


----------



## DoubleRR (May 30, 2012)

I will be there...can't wait to get D. Alligood's autograph!...T-Bone who?....(you should see T-Bone's bow fishing trophys from this last month)


----------



## p&y finally (May 31, 2012)

12ptsteve said:


> The dates on the billboards are correct. June 22nd see you here.



 Not unless its been changed in the last day or two Steve. The sign on 138 by A&R rental says 7/22 in the bottom right corner. I live right across the road and pass it everyday. Im not sure about the one on 78.


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 1, 2012)

p&y finally said:


> Not unless its been changed in the last day or two Steve. The sign on 138 by A&R rental says 7/22 in the bottom right corner. I live right across the road and pass it everyday. Im not sure about the one on 78.



I went by there this morning...


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks chris. You were right and the billboard was changed the next day. The date is june 22


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 2, 2012)

12ptsteve said:


> Thanks chris. You were right and the billboard was changed the next day. The date is june 22



You think Rodney will like that sign???


----------



## 3darcher (Jun 2, 2012)

Man, what a billboard. Never seen an archery ad like that one. Good stuff.


----------



## DanielHunter (Jun 4, 2012)

ima come down there more than likely


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 17, 2012)

t will be there from 1:00-5:30 but the big sale will be going on all day from 7:30-close. 20% off ALL archery (hunting and target)assessories and clothing. 10%off all trestands,food plot seed,deer feed,scents, calls, attractants and muzzleloader supplies. purchases must be made on friday june 22nd to recieve discount. see you there. get here early. dont forget the novelty shoots and door prizes and raffles. for more info call(770)464-3354. location 181south chorekee st. social circle ga.30025 inside ace hardware.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 18, 2012)

4 more days... who's coming?


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 19, 2012)

just 3 more ...


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jun 20, 2012)

Should be a great time y'all come out and see Steve he can hook you up with whatever you need and don't forget to bring Travis some cheetos


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 21, 2012)

Tomorrow is the day, come by if you can!


----------



## watermedic (Jun 22, 2012)

I reckon I should stop by and sign a few autographs for yall!!!  




HAHA!!!!


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jun 22, 2012)

watermedic said:


> I reckon I should stop by and sign a few autographs for yall!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think that will be neccesary!!! lol.


----------

